# poodle/Maltese - Free (Jacksonville)



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://jacksonville.kijiji.com/dogs-puppie...tese/?ad=401055


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how I hate to see "free" ads! Drives me crazy! 
Anytime I see one in a local paper... no matter what breed... I always contact the person and warn them that 'free' can mean someone 'not very nice' often get these pooches for very bad intent. I always suggest they get vet references... no matter how nice and 'in love' they seem to be with the pooch!

Also seems this pooch was a rescue??? hmmm most rescue require that if for some reason the adopter can't keep the pooch they require you give them back to the rescue orginization.
I saw there was a place to e-mail about this warning which I just did.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 7 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859404


> Also seems this pooch was a rescue??? hmmm most rescue require that if for some reason the adopter can't keep the pooch they require you give them back to the rescue orginization.
> I saw there was a place to e-mail about this warning which I just did.[/B]


That's exactly what I was thinking. Maybe he will look familiar to someone here and
will make his way back to rescue. Hope so, anyway...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

It always makes me nervous when I see intact doggies (I assume this one is) offered for FREE since puppymills jump all over that for obvious reasons....((sigh))


----------

